# Sick Betta



## rahil6556 (Apr 5, 2016)

Dear Fish Forum members,
Recently my betta fish has started to act weird. It just lies down on the floor of the tank but randomly starts swimming to the surface to breathe air. I fed it a pea to try and clear out his system but nothing worked. Is there anything I can do.
The betta is in a ten-gallon tank with a filter and heater.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Try a 50% water change


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Up the water changes. What is the temp of the tank?

Any other abnormal signs, clamped fins, eyes, scales? Problems with defecating / non defecating? Eating?


----------



## rahil6556 (Apr 5, 2016)

So update on the situation,

I did the 50% water change and the temp is at 78 degrees Fahrenheit. This fish is still alive but is not active at all. It struggles to get to the surface and it won't eat when the food is placed on the surface of the water.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How long have you had it? It might just be old.


----------

